# Think it's a BFN again



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Is monitoring your temp during 2WW reliable if you've had IVF/ICSI?

I'm really concernced, it's 6dp3dt and my temp hasn't risen.  Was hovering around 36.5 prior to ET but since 4dpt has been 36.2/3.  I don't understand why as I thought the progesterone from the pessaries would cause temp to rise.  Normally my post ov temp is high at 36.9-37.1 dropping to 36.1-3 before arrival of af.  With my temp already at af levels what hope do I have?


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

I wouldn't read too much into your temperature.  I would put the thermometer away if I were you.  Wishing you loads of luck, I really hope you get your BFP.

Love Chucky egg


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I wouldn't rely too much on your temps during treatment as you wouldn't have had "natural" ovulation (as you would've had EC), so you wouldn't have noticed the usual temp dip just before ovulation and then the temp rise afterwards.  You will also have had the HCG trigger injection before EC and then progesterone support during 2ww....both of which can effect your temperature.

As chucky egg has said, put the thermometer away 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## pinklady (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the posts girls, temp shot up after my post so felt a bit better then.

Unfortunately I still don't think it's worked, it's 8dp3dt and I've had a huge blob of yellowish really really stretchy cm with a few really thin streaks of red blood.  On my last cycle things started to go wrong at (9dp2dt) the equivalent of this time so I'm feeling pretty negative.

I thought last time was hard but I'm just not coping at all well this time.  Have had a bad headache on and off for 2 days and woke up in the night choking with heartburn, well acid reflux that burnt my throat and nose.  Nice eh!  2nd spell of heartburn, had it 4dpt too.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

I know it's easier said than done (having been through 3 fresh IVFs, 2 natural FETs, 6mths of clomid to boost and countless "natural" ttc !!) but please don't read too much into any of your symptoms.

As I mentioned in previous post, ignore your temps during a treatment cycle...they pretty much mean "nada" because of all the drugs you take through treatment and specifically through 2ww...they can cause your temp to be erratic, they can cause pregnancy symptoms and AF like symptoms...there really is no way of knowing what's happening.

As for the cervical mucus, again, in a natural cycle this would change depending on your hormones and the same for during an "assisted" cycle because of the drugs.

It ain't over till it's over...as they say, has the fat lady sung yet ? No ?!  Hang in there, try not to over analyse everything...and stay positive !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi
Im on a natural cycle and i had that same strange lump of stretchy yellow cm but no red streaks..i wondered what this could have been and thought mayb it was abad sign, i havent yet to see a BFN but no af either.

The only thing keeping me sane is my lovely friends on 2ww board!

Try to do what minxy says and relax,   xxxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Pinklady i am thinking of you my fingers are crossed too 
    
I hope you get that OMG   real soon 
nicky


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck for your test Pinklady.......everything crossed for good news.

      

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------

